# New baby!



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Sorry to get you all excited - it's not a furry puppy baby! (This must be the only place where we get more excited about puppy babies than real babies)

My OH and I found out a few weeks ago that we're having a real human baby! It will be making an appearance in October 2014 and I wanted to share the news with all you lovely cockapoo lot 

Tilly is my biggest worry already. She IS my baby, I'm so worried that she'll hate it or the crying will make her anxious or she'll be all sad when she's not the centre of my universe  

I don't intend on moving her out of our room - it's where she's happy and she'll be having enough upheaval as it is.

Anyway - here is a picture of impending baby at 13 weeks. Exciting (scary!) times!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow. Absolutely amazing news. Many many many congratulations. A new baby in time for Christmas, just precious.

I am sure Tilly will know she is still your girl. Obviously very early days but a good idea to start introducing baby things to your home and bedroom, gradually getting Tilly used to all the new stuff. When you have the baby get hubby to take baby smelling items home in the evenings before you and the baby get home. I am sure that Tilly will be just fine. 

Congrats again xo


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ps that is a great scan pic!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Congrats!!! That's the best scan I've ever seen. So exciting.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks Ruth. I plan on doing some clicker training with her to get her used to crying noises - playing baby crying noises quietly at first and getting louder over a few weeks while clicking and treating so she associates it with something positive.

I've spoken to her dog sitter too, who lives just down the road, and said that I'd still really like her to walk Tilly a couple of times a week while I'm off work so she gets plenty of attention. Her dog sitter would miss her too! 

Xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Yeah!! Congratulations... :baby:
I'm so pleased for you all.
Tilly and baby will be the vest of friends xxx


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Awwww, Congratulations!!

A human baby!! :baby:

I'm sure there's lots of advice out there about introducing a baby when you have a dog. I know they recommend things like playing CDs of baby noises, and perhaps get other people with babies round for a cup of tea so she can just be used to hearing/smelling/seeing babies in the house? 

Your OH could gradually take over things that it's usually you that does with Tilly so that there are fewer sudden changes when the baby arrives.

Can't believe how baby-like it looks already at 13 weeks!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Massive 
Congratulations 

Fabulous, fabulous news, you'll be brilliant baby mommy. Honoured to meet your little one and don't worry Tilly will be fine they'll be the bestest friends


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Aw thanks guys  

The breeder that we got Tilly from had a 6 month old baby, so Tilly spent her first 10 weeks with lots of baby smells and noises. I've looked after my friend's little boy a couple of times too, who is 8 months old, and she was really good. She just wanted to sniff him all over and lick his toes!

He wanted to grab her ears.... 

I feel like baby is lucky to be growing up with a poo  x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> Aw thanks guys
> 
> The breeder that we got Tilly from had a 6 month old baby, so Tilly spent her first 10 weeks with lots of baby smells and noises. I've looked after my friend's little boy a couple of times too, who is 8 months old, and she was really good. She just wanted to sniff him all over and lick his toes!
> 
> ...


Exactly, the baby is lucky. Every baby should have a dog!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Many, many, many congratulations. Wonderful, exciting news. Tilly will already know you are pregnant, she will take it all in her stride, besides when the baby starts dropping food everywhere, Tilly is going to know that babies are THE BEST things in her world! Enjoy every moment and if you get lots of indigestion and back ache....get some Bowen. It's wonderful for the bodily upheaval a pregnancy causes. Best thing ever.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes Tilly will love all those mushed up dropped rusks!! And who needs wet wipes when Tilly will do a better job of licking fingers and cleaning faces!!  x


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

She definitely knows something's going on after I had to dive behind a bush to be sick on our morning walk a couple of weeks back - she was looking at me like I was mad, I was just paranoid that someone would see me and think I had a hangover at 7am on a Wednesday morning!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Known for partying are you? :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Congratulations what exciting news I'm so happy for you! I'm sure Tilly will be fine! Such great news!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Congratulations, lovely news x


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

What wonderful news. :congrats:


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS!!

How exciting for you, I think now that if you have gone through looking after a puppy it maybe less of a shock to the system to having a baby, you have already taken on a responsibility and got used to having to think of your furbaby. I was an older mum and it was quite a shock to my system! I'm sure Tilly will love her skinbaby brother or sister!!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

DB1 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!
> 
> How exciting for you, I think now that if you have gone through looking after a puppy it maybe less of a shock to the system to having a baby, you have already taken on a responsibility and got used to having to think of your furbaby. I was an older mum and it was quite a shock to my system! I'm sure Tilly will love her skinbaby brother or sister!!


I'm kind of hoping that, Dawn! I know there will be some similarities between puppy and baby, I know that some parts will be harder, but equally - the baby won't be constantly biting and weeing on the carpet and if I put it somewhere, it will stay there!

I was so anxious when Tilly was a puppy, and I had no idea I was going to be like that, so hopefully this time I can be prepared for how I'm going to react and try to cope better with the worry and anxiety!

I feel too young to have a baby, even though I'll be 26 when it's born! In my head I'm 18.

Thanks so much for all your congratulations - I don't share stuff like this on Facebook, but wanted to share with everyone on here


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

So So happy for you, OH and Tilly, brilliant news My sons dog dotes on my grandson they really have a special bond.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> I'm kind of hoping that, Dawn! I know there will be some similarities between puppy and baby, I know that some parts will be harder, but equally - the baby won't be constantly biting and weeing on the carpet and if I put it somewhere, it will stay there!


Until it hits the terrible twos/threes


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS 
How exciting for you. I hope that you soon get over the sick stage of pregnancy. October will come round amazingly quickly and I'm already looking forward to seeing pics of Tilly with her super smoothie baby 
You'll be fine being mum to Tilly and your wonderful baby. 
Babies are great for dogs: 
You are home more
Walking is a great way of getting a baby to sleep
Walking is a great way of getting you back into your favourite jeans
Babies = food, mess, toys and somebody else to love and be loved by.
Fantastic. I can't wait to hear all about the fun you'll have together as a family with Tilly and the baby.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Congratulations!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Aw congratulations Lottie (and hubby)  you could call the baby Tilly and then both your babies will get lots of attention and excitement whenever you speak!

PS Does that mean you want the baby grow back? (It's got a few bite marks around the neck and a tail hole.....in fact it looks like it's been worn by a baby werewolf....oh hang on, that'll be because it has


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Hey, do a pita-pata!!!!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

AWWWHHHH! Thats wonderful news!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS to you and hubby! Your family will be soooo full circle now! Tilly will be a great BIG sister!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Congratulations!! That's great! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Many congrats! 
There's a brilliant clip from Caesar Milan on how to introduce your new baby to your dog. You might find it on YouTube. The position of the baby in that it must always be higher than the dog is very important in the beginning as it teaches the dog that it is above him or her in the pecking order.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Congratulation to you all. I had a chuckle at your comment "at least if you put the baby somewhere it will stay there". I thought that too and turned my back for a second when mine was a few months old, did she not pick that second to decide she could roll!

I stupidly had her on the table, she landed right on the floor, thankfully no harm done. She's 22 now and I dont think she has a any ill effects!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> I'm kind of hoping that, Dawn! I know there will be some similarities between puppy and baby, I know that some parts will be harder, but equally - the baby won't be constantly biting and weeing on the carpet and if I put it somewhere, it will stay there!
> 
> I was so anxious when Tilly was a puppy, and I had no idea I was going to be like that, so hopefully this time I can be prepared for how I'm going to react and try to cope better with the worry and anxiety!
> 
> ...


Know what you mean.....in my head I'm 18 too, My body is 60 tho'! Damn it. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

tessybear said:


> Many congrats!
> There's a brilliant clip from Caesar Milan on how to introduce your new baby to your dog. You might find it on YouTube. The position of the baby in that it must always be higher than the dog is very important in the beginning as it teaches the dog that it is above him or her in the pecking order.


Not checked it out but is it presenting bum first, same as a new puppy?!!

Oh I left Oliver on a big armchair and nipped into another room, he rolled to the edge then off onto a wooden floor (got him checked to be safe - all fine), then someone told me a good tip, pull the big cushion forward and stick baby behind it (just don't forget and sit down!!).


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I forgot to say yesterday - I have started a blog as well if anyone wants to have a look

http://charlottemurphy88.wix.com/bisforbaby 

Xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

How great, just peeked, very good, will be lovely for your child to see when to they are older too.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> I forgot to say yesterday - I have started a blog as well if anyone wants to have a look
> 
> http://charlottemurphy88.wix.com/bisforbaby
> 
> Xx


Will enjoy following your blog


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

I've asked questions about this before (I'm 24, getting married in about 3.5 weeks, and will probably be starting a family soon after that). I'm happy I will be able to read stories and see what it's like for you. 

Congratulations!!! Such an exciting time.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

SamRinde said:


> I've asked questions about this before (I'm 24, getting married in about 3.5 weeks, and will probably be starting a family soon after that). I'm happy I will be able to read stories and see what it's like for you.
> 
> Congratulations!!! Such an exciting time.


Have a lovely wedding!


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Have a lovely wedding!


Thanks! We are hoping the weather is nice. Just can't wait for the honeymoon. 2 weeks in Peru should be great!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

SamRinde said:


> I've asked questions about this before (I'm 24, getting married in about 3.5 weeks, and will probably be starting a family soon after that). I'm happy I will be able to read stories and see what it's like for you.
> 
> Congratulations!!! Such an exciting time.


Oooo weddings and babies - yeah!!
Will Frankie be attending?? He'd look lovely in a bow tie bearing the rings 
Peru sounds amazing, please put some pics up of the wedding and honeymoon (obviously only the none rude ones!!)  x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> I forgot to say yesterday - I have started a blog as well if anyone wants to have a look
> 
> http://charlottemurphy88.wix.com/bisforbaby
> 
> Xx


You'll love been a mum - it's the first 21 years that are the hardest so they say!! 
New borns are a doddle, eat, sleep, poo & cry - it's the 4 year olds that are the terrors! Although I'm sure you get plenty of practice in your job.
Wishing you an easy healthy pregnancy & birth!! Xx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

It's the teenage years....you get :whatever: followed by out: followed by :talktohand: followed by :rant: then there is all the :washing: and all you have to :juggle: sometimes you feel you are :deadhorse: but in the end it's worth it for all the :hug::smile2:roud::laugh: they bring as well.


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Oooo weddings and babies - yeah!!
> Will Frankie be attending?? He'd look lovely in a bow tie bearing the rings
> Peru sounds amazing, please put some pics up of the wedding and honeymoon (obviously only the none rude ones!!)  x


It's an outdoor wedding, so I want him to come and say hi and take pictures, but if it's muddy at all, it'd be terrible for everyone. (He doesn't jump up a lot, but would be way too excited to see us to not jump up). He also is not very good at finding somewhere quiet and undisturbed to sleep if there is a lot going on, so he would be AWFUL at the reception. 

He will be with my soon-to-be wife's family dog and their dog-sitter.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Cat 53 said:


> It's the teenage years....you get :whatever: followed by out: followed by :talktohand: followed by :rant: then there is all the :washing: and all you have to :juggle: sometimes you feel you are :deadhorse: but in the end it's worth it for all the :hug::smile2:roud::laugh: they bring as well.


Ha loved this - well done! X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> You'll love been a mum - it's the first 21 years that are the hardest so they say!!
> New borns are a doddle, eat, sleep, poo & cry - it's the 4 year olds that are the terrors! Although I'm sure you get plenty of practice in your job.
> Wishing you an easy healthy pregnancy & birth!! Xx


I'd so go back to when mine were 4 and a snuggle with mum watching Postman Pat makes everything ok...



Cat 53 said:


> It's the teenage years....you get :whatever: followed by out: followed by :talktohand: followed by :rant: then there is all the :washing: and all you have to :juggle: sometimes you feel you are :deadhorse: but in the end it's worth it for all the :hug::smile2:roud::laugh: they bring as well.


love it &#55357;&#56838;


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Marzi said:


> I'd so go back to when mine were 4 and a snuggle with mum watching Postman Pat makes everything ok...


Aw, I still feel like a hug from my mum makes everything ok and I'm 25!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Grove said:


> Aw, I still feel like a hug from my mum makes everything ok and I'm 25!


I hope my billy still wants hugs at 25...... He's 4 and his latest is to tell me "I hate you!, I'm daddy's son!!" 
Good cop - bad cop, I'm the bad cop! 
Ha - well I'd like to see daddy carry you for 9 months and give birth to you .... (Obviously these are only words spoken to myself in my mind & not out aloud!!) lol xx


----------



## vickie (Jan 8, 2013)

Congratulations to you both. Having a baby will be easy if you've been through puppyhood. I've had 2 children and found having a puppy much more stressful. Enjoy every minute though, they grow up so fast xx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What FABULOUS EXCITING AMAZING AND WONDERFUL NEWS!!! Congratulations and from what I have read from you so far I am postive you are going to be an awesome mum! Lucky baby, lucky pup and lucky parents!


----------

